# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  1990s

## Polyneikos

*1990

**ΙFBB

**IFBB-ΕEΟΣΔ 1ο Κύπελλο Άνοιξης 1990**IFBB - EEΟΣΔ Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1990*


*WABBA​

**WABBA- ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλάδος 1990 (4 Mαϊου, Πάτρα)*

*WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 6.5.1990

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ 3ο Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο 1990 (4 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)
**
**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Κεντρικής Ελλάδος 1990 (9 Νοεμβρίου, Λάρισα)*


*Grand Prix
**
PowerPlay Grand Prix 1990 (13 Μαϊου, Novotel)

**Έπαθλο Aιγαίου 1990 (27 Μαϊου , Ρόδος)*

*Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1990 (2 Δεκεμβρίου, Γλυφάδα)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1991

**ΙFBB

**
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 4ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1991 (18 Μαϊου, Novotel)

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 4ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1991(26 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)*

*
**WABBA​
**
WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Μρ Αιγαίο 1991*

*WABBA Μιστερ Ελλας 1991

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1991*

*

Grand Prix

**Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1991 (8 Δεκεμβρίου,Αθήνα)*
*
Μr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1991 (1η Δεκεμβρίου,Θεσσαλονίκη)
**
Μr Μακεδονία 1991 (6 Ιουνιου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1992

**ΙFBB
**
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 5ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1992 (23 Μαϊου,Νοvotel)*

*
**WABBA​
**
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 1992*

*WABBA MR Hellas 1992 (31 Μαϊου,Novotel)*

*WABBA Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα 1992 -Αθήνα

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1992 (1η Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)**

Grand Prix

**Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1992 (15 Νοεμβρίου - Novotel,Αθήνα)
**
Μr Μακεδονία 1992 (31 Μαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)
**
Mr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1992*
*
Παμφθιωτικό Πρωταθλημα 1992 (30 Μαϊου, Λαμία)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1993

**ΙFBB


IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 6ο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1993 (13 Νοεμβρίου ,Νοvotel)


**WABBA​-ΠΕΣΔ
**

WABBA Mr Αιγαίο 1993*
*
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Μr Eλλάς 1993 (30 Μαϊου, Novotel)

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Κύπελλο 1993 (7 Νοεμβρίου , Novotel)
**
ΠΕΣΔ Μr AΔΩΝΙΣ 1993**
GRAND PRIX


MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1993 (6 Ιουνίου - Novotel,Αθήνα)

Mr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1993*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1994

**ΙFBB

7o ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ IFBB 13 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1994


**WABBA​
**
WABBA Mr Κρήτη 1994*
*
**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 1994 (22 Μαϊου, Σύρος)*
*
WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1994

WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο 1994 (24 Οκτωβρίου,Νovotel)



NABBA

**NABBA Κύπελλο Ελλάδος 1994**
GRAND PRIX

ΜR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1994
**
Μr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1994 - Θεσσαλονίκη
**
Μρ Μακεδονία 1994 (22 Μαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1995

**ΙFBB

**
IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 8ο Πανελληνιο Kύπελλο 21.5.1995**

IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 8ο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 20.11.1995


**WABBA​

**WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 1995* *WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο 26.11.1995


NABBA

**NABBA 2o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1995*


*NABBA Πρωτάθλημα Μακεδονίας-Θράκης 1995 (26 Νοεμβρίου, Δράμα) 

ΝΑΒΒΑ Μr Βόρειος Ελλάς 1995 (3 Δεκεμβρίου, Θεσσαλονίκη)*

*
**GRAND PRIX**

MR Μακεδονία 1995 (14 Μαϊου, Δ.Ε.Θ.)

Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1995 (17 Δεκεμβρίου - Novotel,Αθήνα)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1996

**ΙFBB


**WABBA​


NABBA


NABBA 3ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2.6.1996

NABBA 1ο Grand Prix 5.5.1996 (Ξάνθη)

ΠΕΣΔ

**ΠΕΣΔ Mr Ελλάς 19.5.1996

**ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο ΜR Oδύσσεια 10.11.1996 


GRAND PRIX

**Mr Mακεδονία 1996 (12 Μαϊου - Δ.Ε.Θ.)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1997

**ΙFBB-EOΣΔ

IFBB ΕΟΣΔ 10ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 19 Απριλίου 1997

IFBB ΕΕΟΣΔ 10ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1997 (1 Νοεμβρίου, Σ.Ε.Φ.)


**WABBA​


NABBA

**ΝΑΒΒΑ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1997*
*
ΝΑΒΒΑ Worlds 1997 (7 Ιουνίου, Aθήνα)*

*
ΠΕΣΔ

**ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 25 Μαϊου 1997
**
ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο - Mr Οδυσσεια 1997



**GRAND PRIX
**
Mr Μακεδονία 1997 (4 Mαϊου, Θεσσαλονίκη)

**Grand Prix Άνοιξης 1997- Σέρρες*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1998

**ΙFBB
**
IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 1o Grand Prix Διάπλαση 1998 (13 Δεκεμβρίου, Περιστέρι)*

*

ΠΕΣΔ

**ΠΕΣΔ Πρωταθλημα Κεντρικης Ελλαδας 1998 (25 Απριλίου, Λαμία)*

*ΠΕΣΔ MR Αιγαίο 1998 (2 Μαϊου - Πάρος)*

*ΠΕΣΔ MR Ελλάς 1998 (10 Μαϊου ,Novotel)*

*ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1998 (15 Νοεμβρίου, Νοvotel)*


*WABBA
**

NABBA*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1999

**ΙFBB

**IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 12o Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1999**

**ΠΕΣΔ

**ΠΕΣΔ Πρωταθλημα Κεντρικής Ελλαδας 1999 (16 Μαϊου, Λαμία)*
*
ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1999

**ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1999*


*ΝΑΒΒΑ International - WFF**

**ΝΑΒΒΑ - WFF Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα 1999 [ΒΟΛΟΣ]*
*
WFF Παγκόσμιο 1999 (5 Ioυνίου,Συρος)

**ΝΑΒΒΑ Πανευρωπαϊκό 1999 (6 Ioυνίου,Συρος)*

*
Nabba Hellas

**GBF ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ 1999*

*
**GRAND PRIX

**3ο Πρωτάθλημα Αιγαίου 1999 KΩΣ*
*
2o Grand Prix Διάπλαση 1999 (17 Δεκεμβρίου, Περιστέρι)*

----------

